# Mhhh... Food...



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

So, What are you guys eating?v Or what have you ate today? So far... For brunch I have had, Some waffles and a corn-dog.


----------



## Tally (Aug 9, 2010)

Microwave potatoes, microwave sausages, and microwave beef! And none of them were microwave products!

It was great!


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm gonna have Mac N Cheese for lunch 

I love it when it's super hot, feels good goin down <3


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cZe4FpCMtk

Bacon, my greasy lover


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

I have leftovers from yesterday's lunch. Rack of lamb on rice pilaf with sautÃ©ed onions and peppers with home made pita and hummus.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

I had fried chicken last night which didn't settle well with the stomach. I'll probably enjoy something warm in a bit to calm it.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I had fried chicken last night which didn't settle well with the stomach. I'll probably enjoy something warm in a bit to calm it.


 
Fried chicken is always good. I may have to cook that for lunch. What kind of batter do you use?


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> I have leftovers from yesterday's lunch. Rack of lamb on rice pilaf with sautÃ©ed onions and peppers with home made pita and hummus.


 
That sounds really good right now...



Fenrari said:


> I had fried chicken last night which didn't settle well with the stomach. I'll probably enjoy something warm in a bit to calm it.



Aw D: That's no good... Like RenardGris Said... I luuuv Friend chicken xD But, what do you think you'll cook to sooth your stomach?


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> That sounds really good right now...


 
Lol, if you want to make a road trip to Missouri you're welcome to some, I cooked plenty.


----------



## Yodaman2 (Aug 9, 2010)

why must you ask us of such concepts? (btw, I haven't had anything if you must know)


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Lol, if you want to make a road trip to Missouri you're welcome to some, I cooked plenty.


 
Well... I would... But I'm babysitting... And I can't drive... Grrr XD. Care to Ship it? XDD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Well... I would... But I'm babysitting... And I can't drive... Grrr XD. Care to Ship it? XDD


 
Haha, whatever works. I'm house sitting, and broke so, fraid I can't send it.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

;p ask any of the old crew why you should never get me around food subjects... wait a second... Sumi you know well enough ;p

Chicken was storebought since I'm in the process of moving apartments for the fall and didn't want a to pullout the deepfryer.

As for something soothing...

I might make a small pot of miso soup to work with. Nothing intense or anything. 2 spoonfuls of white miso, chicken stock, dashi flakes if I can find some half a package of soft tofu, a few slices of seaweed and some minced scallions on top.

Paired with a bowl of warm rice it should be quite satisfying for breakfast and nice in general to soothe the body.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

I had an eggo


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Haha, whatever works. I'm house sitting, and broke so, fraid I can't send it.


 
Dang... Recipe? XD



Fenrari said:


> ;p ask any of the old crew why you should never get me around food subjects... wait a second... Sumi you know well enough ;p
> 
> Chicken was storebought since I'm in the process of moving apartments for the fall and didn't want a to pullout the deepfryer.
> 
> ...


 
GOD that sounds delicious! X3



cmrnmrphy said:


> I had an eggo



Just an Eggo? O-o


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Yup xD

Errr 2 of them xD with syrup


----------



## Rewty (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got finished with vegetable yaki udon for lunch.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

are we going to do that tanatalizing recipie game again Sumi  If you want to start, toss me something


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Yup xD
> 
> Errr 2 of them xD with syrup


 I was going to say... 1 Eggo isn't a whole lotta food.. xD




Fenrari said:


> are we going to do that tanatalizing recipie game again Sumi  If you want to start, toss me something



Hmmm... Lets see... How about... A Reuben sandwich?


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Dang... Recipe? XD


 
Lol Here we go.

For starters, you'll need a fire pit, and a rack of lamb. I use a home made herb baste to season it with, it consists of curry, basil, butter and pieces of garlic. Cook it to your liking, I like it kinda red. Get couple of skewers and add peppers and onions as needed, set them around the lamb. Seasoning is optional but I like the taste of the peppers and onions without. While this is roasting, simmer some wild rice, I get mine from a neighbor who actually grows it. My humus and pita recipes are a secret though


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

I dont eat too much so 2 eggos fills me up ^^


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Lol Here we go.
> 
> For starters, you'll need a fire pit, and a rack of lamb. I use a home made herb baste to season it with, it consists of curry, basil, butter and pieces of garlic. Cook it to your liking, I like it kinda red. Get couple of skewers and add peppers and onions as needed, set them around the lamb. Seasoning is optional but I like the taste of the peppers and onions without. While this is roasting, simmer some wild rice, I get mine from a neighbor who actually grows it. My humus and pita recipes are a secret though



I'll have to try that sometime... And I bet that Humus and Pita must be great tasting if it's a secret XD.



cmrnmrphy said:


> I dont eat too much so 2 eggos fills me up ^^



I don't seem to eat alot... But I have random snacks through out the day sooo xD


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hmmm... Lets see... How about... A Reuben sandwich?


 
 sounds like something I can work with...

Shall we call it Sumi's special Rueben?

2 slices of whole rye bread, toasted with a small amount of butter, fresh swiss cheese melted ontop. A sizeable portion of corned beef, home boiled in spices and sliced to delicious thin-ness. For the sourkraut, drained and seasoned with a bit of dill seed to help add a pleasant mouth texture to the finished product. Add a spread of my personal thousand-island dressing (using fat-free mayo and sundried tomato ketchup). A crisp pickle spear on the side and your choice of a tasty lager or ginger ale to accompany.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> sounds like something I can work with...
> 
> Shall we call it Sumi's special Rueben?
> 
> 2 slices of whole rye bread, toasted with a small amount of butter, fresh swiss cheese melted ontop. A sizeable portion of corned beef, home boiled in spices and sliced to delicious thin-ness. Add a spread of my personal thousand-island dressing (using fat-free mayo and sundried tomato ketchup). A crisp pickle spear on the side and your choice of a tasty lager or ginger ale to accompany.


 
Tasty lager. Also, similar to my recipe. Have I found a recipe sharing buddy?


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> sounds like something I can work with...
> 
> Shall we call it Sumi's special Rueben?
> 
> 2 slices of whole rye bread, toasted with a small amount of butter, fresh swiss cheese melted ontop. A sizeable portion of corned beef, home boiled in spices and sliced to delicious thin-ness. Add a spread of my personal thousand-island dressing (using fat-free mayo and sundried tomato ketchup). A crisp pickle spear on the side and your choice of a tasty lager or ginger ale to accompany.


 
Mhhh, Sounds delish! X3 My sister's boyfriend made some Rueben's the other night... Maybe I should try this and see if it taste's better than his >;D One of these nights... I think I will X3



RenardGris said:


> Tasty lager. Also, similar to my recipe. Have I found a recipe sharing buddy?



Come to think of it... A Recipe forum would be fun  I don't have much experience with cooking... But I can sure learn, and learn fast! I mainly know how to cook desserts... x3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

lol I'm a foodie. And a playful chef. Also an English major. I have to be able to tantalize people


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> lol I'm a foodie. And a playful chef. Also an English major. I have to be able to tantalize people


 
Wow we have some things in common. I'm definitely a foodie, and an English Education major. Tantalizing is fun, not sure what you mean by "playful chef" though, lol.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

When I hear 'Playful Chef' I think of someone to Experiments with food :3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> lol I'm a foodie. And a playful chef. Also an English major. I have to be able to tantalize people


 
But yeah remember the key to a good rueben is the combination of the ingredients.

Go with a rich rye bread, not saying expensive, just flavor rich. Toast it yourself, with a small amount of butter, but don't let it dry out. The cheese should be a nice width but not so wide that it leaves a gooey mess or so thin that you can't taste it. With the corned beef, try using cuts without much gristle/undesireables/fat. A small amount of marbling adds to the flavor but too much and you'll make your guests uncomfortable. Finally the thousand-island dressing. Because of how liquid it is, make sure that you're spreading it ontop of a buttered slice of bread. The last thing you'd want is a soggy sandwhich right?


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Mhhh, Sounds delish! X3 My sister's boyfriend made some Rueben's the other night... Maybe I should try this and see if it taste's better than his >;D One of these nights... I think I will X3
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it... A Recipe forum would be fun  I don't have much experience with cooking... But I can sure learn, and learn fast! I mainly know how to cook desserts... x3


 
I don't have much experience with desserts, but that's another reason to have a recipe forum. I'm for it.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> I don't have much experience with desserts, but that's another reason to have a recipe forum. I'm for it.


 
lol I tried that last month. I started a thread on food that didn't really get very far 

Also as for "playful chef". I like experimenting and adding ingredients that some people wouldn't normally think about just to "spice" things up


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Im lucky if i dont manage to set my cereal on fire xD


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> But yeah remember the key to a good rueben is the combination of the ingredients.
> 
> Go with a rich rye bread, not saying expensive, just flavor rich. Toast it yourself, with a small amount of butter, but don't let it dry out. The cheese should be a nice width but not so wide that it leaves a gooey mess or so thin that you can't taste it. With the corned beef, try using cuts without much gristle/undesireables/fat. A small amount of marbling adds to the flavor but too much and you'll make your guests uncomfortable. Finally the thousand-island dressing. Because of how liquid it is, make sure that you're spreading it ontop of a buttered slice of bread. The last thing you'd want is a soggy sandwhich right?


Right, Right :3 We should have some pretty good Rye bread here... And the cheese... I'll have to make the Thousand-Island Dressing X3, But that shouldn't be too hard .



cmrnmrphy said:


> Im lucky if i dont manage to set my cereal on fire xD



That's Frightening... xD



Fenrari said:


> lol I tried that last month. I started a thread on food that didn't really get very far
> 
> Also as for "playful chef". I like experimenting and adding ingredients that some people wouldn't normally think about just to "spice" things up


 
Aww D: Hmm, How far did it get? And I've done that! Sometimes... It comes out pretty good... But other times, Can't even stand to try it again.. o-o.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

considering how rarely I eat corned beef, I think my months of reading up on recipies and tasting foodz has really come together...

Anyone else wanna toss me a food for me to play with while I'm in said mood?


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Right, Right :3 We should have some pretty good Rye bread here... And the cheese... I'll have to make the Thousand-Island Dressing X3, But that shouldn't be too hard .
> 
> 
> 
> That's Frightening... xD


 

That kind of thing WOULD happen to me

Only because im cam B)


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> lol I tried that last month. I started a thread on food that didn't really get very far
> 
> Also as for "playful chef". I like experimenting and adding ingredients that some people wouldn't normally think about just to "spice" things up


 
Lol that's what got me kicked out of culinary arts school. They even said it was good, and even though they encourage originality, they had some problem with it. Whatever. Cooking is an art and I'll be damned if I cook just to conform to a set recipe, if I want to cook something the way the recipe needs, but if donuts need chili powder (which is really good) then damn it, they'll receive chili powder. 

Phew, sorry about that little rant. So playful chef I am.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Lol that's what got me kicked out of culinary arts school. They even said it was good, and even though they encourage originality, they had some problem with it. Whatever. Cooking is an art and I'll be damned if I cook just to conform to a set recipe, if I want to cook something the way the recipe needs, but if donuts need chili powder (which is really good) then damn it, they'll receive chili powder.
> 
> Phew, sorry about that little rant. So playful chef I am.



Being raised in an Asian family, we like playing with spices as well. The light spicey flavor of Cardomum when ground adds a delightful kick to bread products.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

I think there's a good Culinary School somewhere near where I will be living... I should go and learn how to cook well XD. And how dare they kick you out! D:< Don't they know that's how new recipes get made?! XD. And since I'm babysitting at my sister's boyfriends house, I found that he has a HUGE cabinet of spices... I was amazed. So I've been messing around lately with ham... Ramen... Sand-witches... Yeah XD Only once had one of the items come out badly... It stunk too x.x ...


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I think there's a good Culinary School somewhere near where I will be living... I should go and learn how to cook well XD. And how dare they kick you out! D:< Don't they know that's how new recipes get made?! XD.


 
Indeed, but life's a critic.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Indeed, but life's a critic.


 
Mhhh-hm, This is very true... My sister's Bf is a huge Critic as well xD He isn't afraid to speak his mind lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2010)

Chicken and chips.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Chicken and chips.


 
as in potatoe fries, or crisps?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 9, 2010)

I had some leftovers and salt water taffy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> as in potatoe fries, or crisps?



I knew someone would ask! 

Fries.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I knew someone would ask!
> 
> Fries.


 
;p I figured as much since you're in England, but might as well ask to be sure.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

Had some homemade chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Had some homemade chicken and dumplings.


 
 A REAL Southerner's meal


----------



## Tao (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing because I'm fat.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> A REAL Southerner's meal


 
So do you like them big, floaty and fluffy, or hard, flat and slippery?



Tao said:


> Nothing because I'm fat.


 
Why didn't I see you out during Fat Bunny week?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Neither, as I like them hand-made. Tender slices of chicken, rich chicken broth seasoned with a home mix of spices, and most importantly home made dumplins. A mix of corn meal and white flour with a small touch of pepper. The finished product is neither slippery nor a mess. It's the perfect flavor to be delicious


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Neither, as I like them hand-made. Tender slices of chicken, rich chicken broth seasoned with a home mix of spices, and most importantly home made dumplins. A mix of corn meal and white flour with a small touch of pepper. The finished product is neither slippery nor a mess. It's the perfect flavor to be delicious



I'll let Alton Brown explain.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked the man vs. food one better.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Neither, as I like them hand-made. Tender slices of chicken, rich chicken broth seasoned with a home mix of spices,* and most importantly home made dumplins*. A mix of corn meal and white flour with a small touch of pepper. The finished product is neither slippery nor a mess. It's the perfect flavor to be delicious


 
Defently the most important part.

Nothing like when its all handmade.
Still got some left so I think I will have another bowl :3


----------



## Tao (Aug 9, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why didn't I see you out during Fat Bunny week?


 
I was too busy being a cook


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Defently the most important part.
> 
> Nothing like when its all handmade.
> Still got some left so I think I will have another bowl :3


 
 I wish I had some chicken on hand to make a batch. It'd be amazing and I'd share 



Tao said:


> I was too busy being a cook


 
 You can cook for me too?


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

All I've had today was a piece of a sub =/  I haven't been that hungry, and over the passed week while my friends were here, I ate horrrrrribly bad ><   I posted a pic in mugshots where I'm holding a quad burger in one hand and ice cream in the other.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, I want chicken and dumplings nao... ~o~


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Lol, I want chicken and dumplings nao... ~o~


 
;p yus I have a way of tempting people into hungriness.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Lol, I want chicken and dumplings nao... ~o~


 
*Gives a bowl of some chicken and dumplings*


----------



## Tao (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You can cook for me too?


 
I used up a lot of ingredients and food when I get around to cooking because I cook to relieve stress.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> *Gives a bowl of some chicken and *dumplin*s*


 
 edited for great justice.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Just finished cooking lunch. Shrimp linguini with an alfredo sauce, with a greek salad. Gyros for an appetizer. So easy to make and SO good. Especially when paired with a white wine like a Pinot Griggio.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Just finished cooking lunch. Shrimp linguini with an alfredo sauce, with a greek salad. Gyros for an appetizer. So easy to make and SO good. Especially when paired with a white wine like a Pinot Griggio.


 
gyros are only delicious if you're cutting it off the rotisserie. Because technically you really can't call it as such if it came off a grill.

But yes that sounds tasty. Have a work dinner tog et to so skipping foods till then.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> gyros are only delicious if you're cutting it off the rotisserie. Because technically you really can't call it as such if it came off a grill.
> 
> But yes that sounds tasty. Have a work dinner tog et to so skipping foods till then.


 
Totally agree with the rotisserie argument. It's just not the same. I found one the house I'm house sitting. I'm so investing in one when I get some cash.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in school still so not really practical to get one. When I get a stable job and a house I'm going to have one on the side definently.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm in school still so not really practical to get one. When I get a stable job and a house I'm going to have one on the side definently.


 
Yeah... I should take into consideration what is allowed in the dorms next year... lol. I won't be able to bring one... Damn... Maybe if I'm sneaky...


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Stupid dorms. I had a coffee pot in mine and they took it away. So I'm bringing a bigger coffee pot this year XD It makes 8 cups instead of 4. Their rules are so stupid. We can't have toasters. ...REALLY?! 21 years old and we still are not deemed responsible enough to not catch our room on fire.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Yeah... I should take into consideration what is allowed in the dorms next year... lol. I won't be able to bring one... Damn... Maybe if I'm sneaky...


 ;p get an apartment and that won't be a problem.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> ;p get an apartment and that won't be a problem.


 
I've considered it. It would be really costly though. Still might be worth it. That way I can do all sorts of stuff that the school doesn't "condone" lol. And have enough space to have friends stay over.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Hot damn, my neighbors just gave me a call and they're giving me free venison!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Hot damn, my neighbors just gave me a call and they're giving me free venison!


 
Dang  wish I had neighbors like that.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Dang  wish I had neighbors like that.


 
It's awfully nice of them that's for sure. Yay! I can save what little money I have and not spend it on food!


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Kettle corn popcorn



nom


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Kettle corn popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> nom


 
Agreed.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Geeze you guys, I'm hungry now lol. I'm probably just going to wait till dinner tho... It'd be better xD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Geeze you guys, I'm hungry now lol. I'm probably just going to wait till dinner tho... It'd be better xD


 
Ha, YOU'RE the one who started the thread  Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out what's for dinner.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

*eats a krunchy klondike* :3


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Ha, YOU'RE the one who started the thread  Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out what's for dinner.


 
Oh yes, Very true XD. But so many things sound so... Good...


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> *eats a krunchy klondike* :3


 
What did you do-oo-oo for that klondike bar?


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> *eats a krunchy klondike* :3


 

GIMMESOME!!


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> What did you do-oo-oo for that klondike bar?


 
I dunno... I've never had a Klondike bar... Are they yummy? XD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

They're basically vanilla ice-cream in a chocolate shell. I wish they made them in dark chocolate.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I dunno... I've never had a Klondike bar... Are they yummy? XD


 

They are physical bad ass in a foil wrapping


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, Dark chocolate's so much better than normal chocolate X3


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 9, 2010)

There's already a thread on this in forum games lol.

But I'm about to eat cressoint crust philly steak and cheese flavored Hot Pockets.

Before this I had 2 chocolate chip chewy Quaker granola bars.

Before that, a quarter pounder with cheese and fries from McDonalds.


Amazing diet I know.  But hey, I had some granola bars, that should be fine.  Lol...  Thats the same thing as ordering 20 big macs from McDonalds and getting a diet coke as if that will save your clogged arteries and heart.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Oh yeah, Dark chocolate's so much better than normal chocolate X3


 
LOVE dark chocolate.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2010)

Let's see if I can remember...
-Coffee (black)
-Several popsicles (the kind you have to freeze yourself)
-Apple pie
-Huge salad bowl full of instant ramen with added vegetables and spices
-Giant Pixy Stix


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Dark chocolate is nasty XP


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm... Ramen sounds good right now too... I think right about anything sounds yummy XD


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 9, 2010)

Milk and white chocolate <3

Dark... not so much


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Milk and white chocolate <3
> 
> Dark... not so much


 
This

Hersheys cookies and cream bars is the best use of white chocolate ever!!!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't care for dark chocolate by it self.
When in combination of some things, it can be good.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> What did you do-oo-oo for that klondike bar?


 
o.o *whispers* you don't wanna know >.>


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> o.o *whispers* you don't wanna know >.>


 

So many things >:3 xD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> o.o *whispers* you don't wanna know >.>


 Inquiring minds want to know :3


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> o.o *whispers* you don't wanna know >.>


 
Oh yes we do. Hahaha share your dirty klondike secrets.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

xD

Klondikes make ya do weird things


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Just came back from a banquet. it was tasty  and I got paid for 2.25 hours of work


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Just came back from a banquet. it was tasty  and I got paid for 2.25 hours of work


 
That's awesome food and money, haha.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> That's awesome food and money, haha.



One of the perks of working for your University


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> xD
> 
> Klondikes make ya do weird things


 
^this  

That they do, while even once... err nm, now I see why Pianowolfy  won't say.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> One of the perks of working for your University


 
Nice!


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> ^this
> 
> That they do, while even once... err nm, now I see why Pianowolfy  won't say.


 
Uh oh. Now I have to know...


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

On a different note I must find out what they put in the salad dressing. It was a delightful Italian with several tasty undertones that I can't quite put my finger on....


----------



## Jw (Aug 9, 2010)

Food-- hey, I eat that stuff!

I had some kick-ass General Tso's chicken today from the nearby Chinese restaurant. Oh yeah, and some veggies along with that. They make it where it's not a sweet as some other places make it, but it's got some kind of bell-peppery, pineapple-y, spicy, tongue-tingling something to it-- I can't describe it well enough to you. Take my word for it: it's awesome. Well, maybe not nutrition-wise, but I ate veggies too, so it's all good, haha. I've had a craving for Chinese for the past 5 days, and today I managed to get it. Now, I don't now what to eat for supper D:


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Food-- hey, I eat that stuff!
> 
> I had some kick-ass General Tso's chicken today from the nearby Chinese restaurant. Oh yeah, and some veggies along with that. They make it where it's not a sweet as some other places make it, but it's got some kind of bell-peppery, pineapple-y, spicy, tongue-tingling something to it-- I can't describe it well enough to you. Take my word for it: it's awesome. Well, maybe not nutrition-wise, but I ate veggies too, so it's all good, haha. I've had a craving for Chinese for the past 5 days, and today I managed to get it. Now, I don't now what to eat for supper D:


 

General tso's <3


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 9, 2010)

Chicken noodle soup from a can. Curse this cold, the family had herb roasted chicken, with roasted rosemary fingerling potatoes, and sauteed asparagus. They suck.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey! So we have grounded Beef... And we're trying to find out what to cook... What would be somewhat fast and simple?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2010)

I just ate burgers, eggs and oven fries.......Left like half of it.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> On a different note I must find out what they put in the salad dressing. It was a delightful Italian with several tasty undertones that I can't quite put my finger on....


 
I love it when that happens because I go on a never ending quest to figure out what that taste is.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hey! So we have grounded Beef... And we're trying to find out what to cook... What would be somewhat fast and simple?


 

Taco shells
lettuce
Tomatoes
Cook beef in pan
Put all together
?????
TACO PROFIT!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hey! So we have grounded Beef... And we're trying to  find out what to cook... What would be somewhat fast and simple?


Hamburgers?  even if you have to use normal bread.
It is fast.
Mac and cheese and mix it in.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2010)

I just ate some kind of seafood dish with garlic, shrimp, scallops and lobster over linguine. 
It was just okay.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I just ate some kind of seafood dish with garlic, shrimp, scallops and lobster over linguine.
> It was just okay.



Lobster is awesome ^^


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hey! So we have grounded Beef... And we're trying to find out what to cook... What would be somewhat fast and simple?


 
Ground beef. You can make plenty. Hamburgers are probably the easiest. To me the taste of a burger depends on what grade beef and what seasonings. Meatloaf is another possibility.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hey! So we have grounded Beef... And we're trying to find out what to cook... What would be somewhat fast and simple?


 
If you're feeling adventurous and Asian, try Mapo Tofu. Recipies all over google.

Alternatively, a simple meat loaf, burgers, tacos, and a light sautee are all plausible.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

If you make burgers make sure to throw in a pinch of garlic powder to the meat


Will make them soooo much better


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we're having Salisbury steak... ;DD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I think we're having Salisbury steak... ;DD


 
Onions are key!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I think we're having Salisbury steak... ;DD



That sounds good actually.
 I just ate not long ago and getting hungry again.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I think we're having Salisbury steak... ;DD


 
the gravy is quite important too


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

i am now starving

Anyone wanna post me some noms?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> i am now starving
> 
> Anyone wanna post me some noms?


 
lol Sumi will agree to not recommend that around me.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> lol Sumi will agree to not recommend that around me.


 
Hmm do elaborate xD


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Oh yes we do. Hahaha share your dirty klondike secrets.



I'm lol'ing right now because "Dirty Klondike" sounds like one of those weird sexual positions people talk about XD...


*is immature, sry*


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Hmm do elaborate xD


 
Name a dish or main ingredient in a meal.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Name a dish or main ingredient in a meal.



Hmmm

Chicken breast


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Easy 

*Simple and Delicious Chicken Breast with Asparagus*

Tender slices of chicken breast are marinated in garlic, parsley and a house blend of aromatics. Grilled to tenderness on a charcoal grill, the meat is perfectly seasoned and topped with caramelized onions. A delicious rice pilaff made with organic chicken stock is paired with fresh cut asparagus sauteed in a little butter and salt. Served with a glass of house white wine.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Easy
> 
> *Simple and Delicious Chicken Breast with Asparagus*
> 
> Tender slices of chicken breast are marinated in garlic, parsley and a house blend of aromatics. Grilled to tenderness on a charcoal grill, the meat is perfectly seasoned and topped with caramelized onions. A delicious rice pilaff made with organic chicken stock is paired with fresh cut asparagus sauteed in a little butter and salt. Served with a glass of house white wine.


 
One of the tastiest of meals too.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> the gravy is quite important too


 We're Looking for something to make the gravy out of... We have no soup or anything ( The recipes we've looked at all call for it...) So we're going to try to make it from scratch! Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> We're Looking for something to make the gravy out of... We have no soup or anything ( The recipes we've looked at all call for it...) So we're going to try to make it from scratch! Do you have any ideas?


 
If you have time to run down to the store, buy a carton of pre-made soup stock. Beef will work nicely for what you're making. They're like a $2 at most if you get the cheap ones. Alternatively if you have some soup bones, chicken bones or cuts from pork/beef, throw them in a pot with a diced carrot, onion, salt/pepper to taste and a few cloves and you've got stock there too.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Easy
> 
> *Simple and Delicious Chicken Breast with Asparagus*
> 
> Tender slices of chicken breast are marinated in garlic, parsley and a house blend of aromatics. Grilled to tenderness on a charcoal grill, the meat is perfectly seasoned and topped with caramelized onions. A delicious rice pilaff made with organic chicken stock is paired with fresh cut asparagus sauteed in a little butter and salt. Served with a glass of house white wine.


 
I just salivated a bit ^^

I wish i knew how to cook -_-


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I just salivated a bit ^^
> 
> I wish i knew how to cook -_-



Give that a try!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I just salivated a bit ^^
> 
> I wish i knew how to cook -_-


 
 I have that effect on people.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Let's see... I stole a chicken nugget from my moms Banquet meal and then she made some awesome cheesedip, and I am about to eat dinner.

8)


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you have time to run down to the store, buy a carton of pre-made soup stock. Beef will work nicely for what you're making. They're like a $2 at most if you get the cheap ones. Alternatively if you have some soup bones, chicken bones or cuts from pork/beef, throw them in a pot with a diced carrot, onion, salt/pepper to taste and a few cloves and you've got stock there too.


 Alright, Awesome! X3 Thanks


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Alright, Awesome! X3 Thanks



De nada  Always here to help.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> De nada  Always here to help.


 
Lol Kay  My sister seems to do what you do... She experiments alot...


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Just went out and picked up that Venison my neighbors got me, it's a LOT. Time for the roast fest.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Lol Kay  My sister seems to do what you do... She experiments alot...


 
 I play with my food tyvm. I'm also good with words which probably adds to this.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Mhhh... Dinner was super yummy x3


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

I just opened my fridge and found jello

Multiple orgasms followed


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 9, 2010)

Cajun Herb & Spice chips <3


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Speaking of food...have you ever been like...full, but still hungry? I can't stop eating tonight o.o

I keep finding myself in the kitchen picking at stuff


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 9, 2010)

Mashed potatoes and worcestershire sauce. Delicious.



Pianowolfy said:


> Speaking of food...have you ever been like...full, but still hungry? I can't stop eating tonight o.o
> 
> I keep finding myself in the kitchen picking at stuff


I know what you mean. I have the gift of feeling sick when I eat small amounts, so I feel full and can't eat more, yet I still have a craving to eat. 

So I just eat a good 10 little meals a day instead of 3 big ones.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Speaking of food...have you ever been like...full, but still hungry? I can't stop eating tonight o.o
> 
> I keep finding myself in the kitchen picking at stuff


 
I get that alot xD


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I get that alot xD


 
good then it's not just me...I've eaten a klondike, then a couple packs of crackers, a pack of poptarts, some chocolate milk...I thiink if I actually sat down and ate a healthy meal I might be satisfied.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> good then it's not just me...I've eaten a klondike, then a couple packs of crackers, a pack of poptarts, some chocolate milk...I thiink if I actually sat down and ate a healthy meal I might be satisfied.


 

You have klondikes...

I demand you mail me one xD


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> You have klondikes...
> 
> I demand you mail me one xD


 
I has klondikes XD

awrrrrr I was already at the post office today 

*takes a bite*


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

;__;

Well i has a jello so its ok for now :3


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

*dives into your jello*


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

;__;

Y...you destroyed mah jello ;_;


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Speaking of food...have you ever been like...full, but still hungry? I can't stop eating tonight o.o
> 
> I keep finding myself in the kitchen picking at stuff


 
All the time. It's a nasty habit.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

It can be...it's only happening to me right now because I'm moping around the house. ;_; My friends were here for a week and now that they're gone, I am just...bored and kinda sad they left. Plus I don't work until this weekend if they don't decide to call me in anytime during the week.

Maybe I'll go for a run one of these days.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> It can be...it's only happening to me right now because I'm moping around the house. ;_; My friends were here for a week and now that they're gone, I am just...bored and kinda sad they left. Plus I don't work until this weekend if they don't decide to call me in anytime during the week.
> 
> Maybe I'll go for a run one of these days.



I looveee going for runs ^^

You should do it


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ me too. I had a pretty good routine going for me a couple weeks ago. I'd go out eat day I didn't have work. Then my friends all came over and since then I haven't been out. I'm prolly a bit out of shape by now but, maybe instead of going to the track I'll just run around town or something. I live in a fairly wooded area and it's pretty


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Im usually biking all through out my city to get to friends houses and clubs and what not

There nothing better than going for a long bike ride with an ipod


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> It can be...it's only happening to me right now because I'm moping around the house. ;_; My friends were here for a week and now that they're gone, I am just...bored and kinda sad they left. Plus I don't work until this weekend if they don't decide to call me in anytime during the week.
> 
> Maybe I'll go for a run one of these days.


 
Agreed, runs are awesome. Almost as good as showers (see other thread(


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Again, showers...murr...   o.o


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

A shower, food, then a bike ride


<3 life xD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> A shower, food, then a bike ride
> 
> 
> <3 life xD


 
food, Run, shower, food. YES


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Again, showers...murr...   o.o


 
Still trying to get this murr concept.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

lol it's just...how can you not murr at the thought of showers XD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> lol it's just...how can you not murr at the thought of showers XD


 
By still not being clear about what murr means. lol


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Murrrrr

wait

murr being a good thing or a bad thing :3 xD


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

lol murr. It's...ok let me put it to you this way. Murr is a term furries like yourselves use for things like...getting a sensual massage. Or if you see something sexy, you would say "murr"

Edit: I'm drinking chocolate milk out of a chocolate syrup bottle...


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> lol murr. It's...ok let me put it to you this way. Murr is a term furries like yourselves use for things like...getting a sensual massage. Or if you see something sexy, you would say "murr"


 
Lol, then murr indeed.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

xD

Even me with my overflowing cheekyness got confused with that :3


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> lol murr. It's...ok let me put it to you this way. Murr is a term furries like yourselves use for things like...getting a sensual massage. Or if you see something sexy, you would say "murr"
> 
> Edit: I'm drinking chocolate milk out of a chocolate syrup bottle...


 
Does that have anything to do with Murr?


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> lol murr. It's...ok let me put it to you this way. Murr is a term furries like yourselves use for things like...getting a sensual massage. Or if you see something sexy, you would say "murr"
> 
> Edit: I'm drinking chocolate milk out of a chocolate syrup bottle...


 


That sounds very delicious :3


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

It so is because there was more syrup left in the bottle than I would normally use for a glass of chocolate milk. I just poured milk in there and shook it up...which is why I should really eat something healthy >.>


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> It so is because there was more syrup left in the bottle than I would normally use for a glass of chocolate milk. I just poured milk in there and shook it up...which is why I should really eat something healthy >.>


 
O_O

Thats sounds ever so good ^o^


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

Fried chicken tenders from Coco's. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Fried chicken tenders from Coco's. Fuck yeah.


 
No clue what a CoCo's is but sounds good nonetheless


----------



## Jaden (Aug 10, 2010)

Food, im eating food


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

Jaden said:


> Food, im eating food



Why yes food is quite delicious.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

That it is :3


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> No clue what a CoCo's is but sounds good nonetheless


It's a little resteraunt in Arizona, kind of like Bob Evan's.

And Bob Evan's is a resteraunt I went to in Missouri. Delicious waffles.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

It's amazing how a thread about food can just blow up like this one did X3


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> It's amazing how a thread about food can just blow up like this one did X3


Food is great.

Om nom nom nom.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Its a thread about food


Therefore it is epic


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

True Italian spaghetti is beast.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Amphion said:


> True Italian spaghetti is beast.


 

*high five*

THIS


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> *high five*
> 
> THIS


Though Italian mothers sure like to make you eat everything on your plate.

I mean, EVERYTHING. Seriously, I love my family, but holy shit!


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Though Italian mothers sure like to make you eat everything on your plate.
> 
> I mean, EVERYTHING. Seriously, I love my family, but holy shit!



xD

If my mom was making spaghetti like that, that would never be an issue


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> xD
> 
> If my mom was making spaghetti like that, that would never be an issue


My mom is Finnish. My dad is Italian. I've only met the paternal part of my family, all of them being Italian. I discovered many things that day:

-Italian food is amazing.
-I love pork.
-I can't speak Italian enough to save my life.
-You'll eat enough to make yourself gain at least twenty pounds.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Though Italian mothers sure like to make you eat everything on your plate.
> 
> I mean, EVERYTHING. Seriously, I love my family, but holy shit!


 
This. My mother...tries each day to force feed me everything in the house. 

*shouts from the kitchen* "DO YOU WANT ME TO MAKE YOU A CHEESEBURGER?"

no mom

"DO YOU WANT SOME SPAGHETTI?"

no mom...

"I BOUGHT NEW LUNCH MEAT TODAY, DO YOU WANT A SANDWICH?"

no mom...................................

"WELL I BOUGHT THOSE POT PIES YOU LIKE, YOU COULD HEAT THOSE UP IF YOU WANTED..."

*NOT RIGHT NOW DERRICCKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> This. My mother...tries each day to force feed me everything in the house.
> 
> *shouts from the kitchen* "DO YOU WANT ME TO MAKE YOU A CHEESEBURGER?"
> 
> ...


"I look like a hushpuppy!"

Oh god I love hushpuppies.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> This. My mother...tries each day to force feed me everything in the house.
> 
> *shouts from the kitchen* "DO YOU WANT ME TO MAKE YOU A CHEESEBURGER?"
> 
> ...




Sounds alot like how my mom used to be ^^


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Hushpuppies <33333 I want NAO

and can I just call you Cam? XD Your screenname is...hard to type


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Hushpuppies <33333 I want NAO
> 
> and can I just call you Cam? XD Your screenname is...hard to type


 
Yes id rather be called cam ^o^


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

A piece of cheese and a carrot :I


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> A piece of cheese and a carrot :I


 
Sounds like something a...skunk might eat.

Curious

=D


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Nomm :3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

*raises glass of ginger ale* 

TO GREAT FOOD!


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *raises glass of ginger ale*
> 
> TO GREAT FOOD!


 
TO THE NOMZ!


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *raises glass of ginger ale*
> 
> TO GREAT FOOD!


 
You told me to get laid >=(


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

Wine is pretty good with all food.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Wine is pretty good with all food.



I never enjoyed wine...or nearly any alcoholic drink for that matter xD


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

chewing gum stops you from tearing up while cutting onions.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Onions have never really given me a problem o_0


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Alcohol is overrated. I don't like it much. I used to, but...it's just overrated. Not as much fun to be drunk as you normally hear.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Alcohol is overrated. I don't like it much. I used to, but...it's just overrated. Not as much fun to be drunk as you normally hear.





 I deff agree with that...

It gets boring


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Now I'm eating some celery and a lemon.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm about to make a delicious batch of Spaghetti... which means I have to wash dishes


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 10, 2010)

Cold lasagna. More delicious than you think.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Cold lasagna. More delicious than you think.


 
I don't doubt it...


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

I am actually going out to my kitchen right now to make chicken nuggets. How many should I make?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I am actually going out to my kitchen right now to make chicken nuggets. How many should I make?


 
20 with a side of ranch...

I'm in my kitchen working on defrosting this giant piece of ground beef


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Just had some fruit loops ^o^


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I am actually going out to my kitchen right now to make chicken nuggets. How many should I make?



I heard they give cancer :V


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> I heard they give cancer :V


 
Chicken nuggets?

I think this is a job for google...brbgoogle

edit: You lied to me o.o


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I never enjoyed wine...or nearly any alcoholic drink for that matter xD


I love wine. I also found out I am really funny when I'm drunk.

Heated sake is really good, too.



cmrnmrphy said:


> Just had some fruit loops ^o^


I had fruit loops this morning because this house has no food.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

So I was cutting that  frozen ground beef...

and it broke my knife.


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> So I was cutting that frozen ground beef...
> 
> and it broke my knife.


That's why you don't cut frozen meat.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Chicken nuggets?
> 
> I think this is a job for google...brbgoogle
> 
> edit: You lied to me o.o



South park doesn't lie >:I


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> So I was cutting that  frozen ground beef...
> 
> and it broke my knife.


 
Fail XP


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

not fail... just a sign I need a new knife...


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

I could only fit 18 nuggets on this plate. 

:3 *eats*


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I could only fit 18 nuggets on this plate.
> 
> :3 *eats*



Only if you have ketchup on those bad boys...


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Nope, BBQ sauce XD

*yawwwnnssss*

It was 4 hours ago that I was complaining to my friends about how ridiculously tired I am...and now it is 2:44 am. -_-

Bedtime. Gnite guys ^^ 

<3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

onions cooking with the ground beef


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Cold lasagna. More delicious than you think.


 
I have a habit of eating leftovers cold too, actually.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

For breakfast, 10 oz sirloin grilled softly to a liberal medium rare, eggs over easy with marble rye toast. Served with cranberry juice and Turkish Coffee.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't eat breakfast for some reason. I'm just never hungry after I wake up o.o


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I can't eat breakfast for some reason. I'm just never hungry after I wake up o.o


 
Same here, but I had a substantial appetite this morning. lol


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

Same here, but I had a substantial appetite this morning. lol

Edit: Double post, wtf?


----------



## Oovie (Aug 10, 2010)

I make pancakes, with a cup of rolled oats in them for breakfast. I don't know if I should be calling them super pancakes or _mancakes_, because they give you _manergy_... Powerthirst puns!



cmrnmrphy said:


> I never enjoyed wine...or nearly any alcoholic drink for that matter xD


 Wine is the only alcoholic drink I go for, my uncle would tell me I was going to turn into a frenchie snob when I first admitted to liking it.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I make pancakes, with a cup of rolled oats in them for breakfast. I don't know if I should be calling them super pancakes or _mancakes_, because they give you _manergy_... Powerthirst puns!


 
TURBOPUNS


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I make pancakes, with a cup of rolled oats in them for breakfast. I don't know if I should be calling them super pancakes or _mancakes_, because they give you _manergy_... Powerthirst puns!
> 
> 
> Wine is the only alcoholic drink I go for, my uncle would tell me I was going to turn into a frenchie snob when I first admitted to liking it.


 
A lot of French wine is garbage riding on France's reputation anyways, and anything good from there is super expensive.  Same for California.  So I end up never drinking anything from either.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

Well... I havn't had any breakfast for today... Maybe some waffles and eggs ( Hey, Waffles are AWESOME >:3)


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Probably not gonna eat breakfast..

My appetite dissapeared  this summer


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Probably not gonna eat breakfast..
> 
> My appetite dissapeared  this summer


 
Really? The only reason I Don't eat breakfast is if I wake up too late to eat it xDDD


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Really? The only reason I Don't eat breakfast is if I wake up too late to eat it xDDD


 
I love breakfast

Ive just been starving myself lately o_0

Ill usually eat a small dinner a day and thts it for eating for me


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

o-o... Don't starve yourself D:


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

xD Im not doing it on purpose!

I just havent been hungry for a while ;_;


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

Well... Make yourself hungry! Go and watch the food channel! XDD


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

OH trust me i do

Thats allllllll my mom watches xD

Once triple D comes on...thats when i get hungry xD


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hahaha, I bet! Well... I'm going to go and make fooooooodz! x3


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Nomz

I think for once ill do the same


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

Yaay! I has waffles and a corndog lol what're you making?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> OH trust me i do
> 
> Thats allllllll my mom watches xD
> 
> Once triple D comes on...thats when i get hungry xD


 
how can you stand to watch that fat douche punish his colon like that D:


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Because diner food makes me salivate..... watching him host is a small price to pay

Just had some cereal -_- thatll probably be it for a good while


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Because diner food makes me salivate..... watching him host is a small price to pay


 
While I've got nothing against old-school classic Americana dishes, a lot of the places they go to don't even look like they know what they're doing back in the kitchen.  Health code violations galore.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> TURBOPUNS


 
The funny thing is, when I read this for the first time, the voice I heard was the powerthirst guy.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

I ate a cheese sandwich for breakfest.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> I ate a cheese sandwich for breakfest.


 
Yes you did. 

You did that.

YOU ate that sandwich. You did. 

Evan, you ate that sandwich. 

I LIKE THAT SANDWICH!

ok if you didn't get the reference, I've been totally amused with Balloonshop lately. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHHHotZfdSA


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> While I've got nothing against old-school classic Americana dishes, a lot of the places they go to don't even look like they know what they're doing back in the kitchen. Health code violations galore.



But that doesnt stop them from making them artery clogging goodnesses





Pianowolfy said:


> The funny thing is, when I read this for the first time, the voice I heard was the powerthirst guy.



And that makes 2 of us xD


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

Mhhh, Cheese sandwich x3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 10, 2010)

Today I ate three pitas and Hummus because I wanted to feel like the tradionitional arabic old man.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.....


am going out to get pizza in a few minutes XD and I don't have to pay for it!


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm actually going out to track down some tahini today to make hummus with.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> The funny thing is, when I read this for the first time, the voice I heard was the powerthirst guy.


 
Then my all caps paid off.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.....
> 
> 
> am going out to get pizza in a few minutes XD and I don't have to pay for it!



Free food is the best kind of food... x3


----------



## dogski (Aug 10, 2010)

I just ate a 12oz ribeye and it tasted pretty lackluster. =[


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

dogski said:


> I just ate a 12oz ribeye and it tasted pretty lackluster. =[


 
Where did you get said ribeye? Restaurant?


----------



## dogski (Aug 10, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Where did you get said ribeye? Restaurant?


 
Yup, I got it from the restaurant I work at. I should have know it was a stupid idea to switch from medium rare to medium well. 

Oh well, never again.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh yeah. Medium well is suicide. Right between rare and medium rare is where you want it.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

People that order steak past medium just don't like steak.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr. Roboto's ftw.


----------



## dogski (Aug 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> People that order steak past medium just don't like steak.


 
Yeah, I know, I know, but a friend that was working suggested that it actually tasted better so I decided to try it. =x


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

dogski said:


> Yeah, I know, I know, but a friend that was working suggested that it actually tasted better so I decided to try it. =x


 
You should hurt that friend.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 10, 2010)

Deep dish pizza mmmmm...


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> People that order steak past medium just don't like steak.


 They're also Communists.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

My dad orders his stuff well-done. I prefer mine medium well. Steak is great but I do like that little crunch you get on the sides. The middle is still perfectly juicy.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

I enjoy mine as bloody as I can have it... But yet, still cooked... And I had chicken from KFC for Dinner


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

RED


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes VERY Red X3


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> My dad orders his stuff well-done. I prefer mine medium well. Steak is great but I do like that little crunch you get on the sides. The middle is still perfectly juicy.


 
You can make a crust and still keep it rare. :\


----------



## Usarise (Aug 10, 2010)

just had some cookies that i baked ^^


----------



## Sumi (Aug 10, 2010)

oh, Cookies sound good! X3 I Should make some o-o


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

Could go for some dark chocolate macadamia cookies right now.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You can make a crust and still keep it rare. :\


 
Eh, I don't like it bloody tho. Honestly I think you get the most taste when it's around medium...I dunno, I wish I was more experienced in steak dining because that would mean I have more money XD


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 10, 2010)

I had Golden Corral food for dinner. I ate enough tortellini to power a small Italian village.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

I quite enjoyed the lunch of mahi-mahi and rice I had for dinner. Since work tonight is literally 2 minutes away from where I'm staying, I don't forsee much problem making something while on the job


----------



## dogski (Aug 10, 2010)

Just finished up at work and now I'm eating a healthy meal consisting of pizza rolls dipped in ranch dressing. =3


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

Made the dark chocolate and macadamia nut cookies. Delightful.


----------



## dogski (Aug 10, 2010)

All this talk about sweets makes me want to bake sugar cookies. n_n


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

dogski said:


> All this talk about sweets makes me want to bake sugar cookies. n_n


 
Do it.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 11, 2010)

i had pizza for lunch and dinner today.  :^1


----------



## Cam (Aug 11, 2010)

Ziti with alfredo sauce, broccoli and chicken


nom


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Ziti with alfredo sauce, broccoli and chicken
> 
> 
> nom


 
Sounds good.

I'm making home made pizza.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2010)

White cheddar on Wheat Thins


----------



## Cam (Aug 11, 2010)

Havent eaten yet today again xD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't eat till sundown. Ramadan.


----------



## Cam (Aug 11, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Can't eat till sundown. Ramadan.


 

Right now thats sounding like a normal day to me xD

Good to know i would actually survive ramadan


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

I still have to wait another 2-3 hours, haha


----------



## Cam (Aug 11, 2010)

;_;

I think if i HAD to wait to eat that would just make me hungrier 

Just the fact that im not allowed to eat


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> ;_;
> 
> I think if i HAD to wait to eat that would just make me hungrier
> 
> Just the fact that im not allowed to eat


 
It kinda does. Haha


----------



## Cam (Aug 11, 2010)

;__; i figured

Make sure you eat an extra meal for me since i probably wont eat tonight anyway xD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh I shall. Just cause you can't eat doesn't mean you can't cook. I'm baking bread. Started last night.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

SUNDOWN.
Time for noms.


----------



## Cam (Aug 11, 2010)

Have some noms!

I know i wont be having any


----------



## Bir (Aug 11, 2010)

Today, I have had french toast and hash browns for breakfast, and Mostacholi for dinner. For lunch, I had some coffee.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Have some noms!
> 
> I know i wont be having any


 
Why not?


----------



## Cam (Aug 11, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Why not?



Egh, no appetite tonight


----------



## Tao (Aug 12, 2010)

I made penne with roasted garlic, pine nuts, and buffalo mozarella and arrabiata sauce.


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

I just attempted to make spaghetti....

thought i put enough spaghetti into the water,

Once it was all done i only had a half a bowl full -_-


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

Mom brought home 4 packs of klondikes :3  

*goes downstairs to get one*


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Mom brought home 4 packs of klondikes :3
> 
> *goes downstairs to get one*


 
*growl*


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> *growl*



Inorite? We're never without ice cream in this house XD


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

I haven't really eating anything today aside from a cereal bar. 

Though I think I've eaten more fast food in these past two weeks than I have in a month.


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> I haven't really eating anything today aside from a cereal bar.
> 
> Though I think I've eaten more fast food in these past two weeks than I have in a month.


 
Blech fast food doesnt agee with my digestive track

I get the mcstomach ache


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Inorite? We're never without ice cream in this house XD


 

I couldnt live withouit there being strawberry ice cream in the fridge 24/7


----------



## Ratte (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm eating pigs in a blanket atm.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

I just ate some pineapple :3


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a very dry roast beef sandwich for dinner lol

It wasn't bad...it wasn't really meant to be a sandwich but I didn't feel like dirtying up a plate so I just put it on a bun...

"Cool story, Pianowolfy"

INORITE?!  XD


----------



## Azure (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I just ate some pineapple :3


 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I just ate some cough drops.


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Just came back from going out and having probably the shittiest tasting pizza ever


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Just came back from going out and having probably the shittiest tasting pizza ever


 
CiCi's?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Ribeye, corn on the cob, baked beans.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> CiCi's?


 

Nah some local place near me

It was too crunchy and floury...


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> CiCi's?


 
O.O Cici's has good pizza D:

I like their buffalo chicken pizza and the macaroni pizza. 

Also, if you're short on money, go to Cici's right before they close. They'll give you the entire buffet to take home with you. We did that once, and ended up with two boxes full of everything that was laid out. Otherwise they just throw it out.


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> O.O Cici's has good pizza D:
> 
> I like their buffalo chicken pizza and the macaroni pizza.
> 
> Also, if you're short on money, go to Cici's right before they close. They'll give you the entire buffet to take home with you. We did that once, and ended up with two boxes full of everything that was laid out. Otherwise they just throw it out.



I usually do that with a dunkin donuts xD

Oh and the one near the skatepark that my friends hang out at, they always know when if your stoned when you walk in, so theyll give us free donuts to help the munchies xD


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> O.O Cici's has good pizza D:
> 
> I like their buffalo chicken pizza and the macaroni pizza.
> 
> Also, if you're short on money, go to Cici's right before they close. They'll give you the entire buffet to take home with you. We did that once, and ended up with two boxes full of everything that was laid out. Otherwise they just throw it out.


 
The hell they do.  And that sounds like the discretion of that specific location's manager than any kind of company policy.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> The hell they do.  And that sounds like the discretion of that specific location's manager than any kind of company policy.


 
Happy 5000th 

It prolly was, but there's no reason for any other manager to not allow it. It only makes their job easier for them for their customers to remove the pizza instead of the employees having to do it, and this way it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> The hell they do.  And that sounds like the discretion of that specific location's manager than any kind of company policy.


 

Yea it usually is


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

Sun's down, time for food.


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Sun's down, time for food.


 

NOM! xD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> NOM! xD


 
You know it. Steak, rice, corn and broccoli with a caesar salad. :3 YUM


----------



## Tao (Aug 12, 2010)

For dinner I made a breaded chicken marinated in soy sauce. =D


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm eating pigs in a blanket atm.


 I haven't had those in the longest time D:

I had a snow cone and that was the last thing I ate today. 

Being in the sun all day really doesn't really make me want to eat, plus I didn't feel good after practice.


----------



## Cam (Aug 13, 2010)

I still dont feel like eating tonight


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

Well it IS kinda..tomorrow lol

you don't have to FORCE yourself to eat nething, ya know


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2010)

Ahm...for dinner I made two refried bean burritos with tofu dogs on each on a bed of lettuce.  It's really good ^_^


----------



## Cam (Aug 13, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Well it IS kinda..tomorrow lol
> 
> you don't have to FORCE yourself to eat nething, ya know


 

Yeh

But i feel like starving myself

Its making me lose weight :X


----------



## Lobar (Aug 13, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Yeh
> 
> But i feel like starving myself
> 
> Its making me lose weight :X


 
That's actually a really bad weight loss strategy since it basically shuts down your metabolism, making your body grab every calorie it can for dear life when you do eat again.

Medics treating emaciated soldiers that had been cut off from food supplies found that they actually climbed back to a healthy weight faster if they made them fast every other day.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 13, 2010)

No wine for me for the next month... Damn anti-depressents wouldn't work with them.


----------



## Cam (Aug 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's actually a really bad weight loss strategy since it basically shuts down your metabolism, making your body grab every calorie it can for dear life when you do eat again.
> 
> Medics treating emaciated soldiers that had been cut off from food supplies found that they actually climbed back to a healthy weight faster if they made them fast every other day.


 
Oh im not doing it on purpose

My appetite dissapears in the summertime xD


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Oh im not doing it on purpose
> 
> My appetite dissapears in the summertime xD



That normaly happens to me when school comes around :/ The lunch they make is repulsing D:


----------



## Tao (Aug 14, 2010)

Powdered sugar brownies and sesame cheese sticks along with a nice Riesling =D


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 14, 2010)

Still gotta wait till sundown.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 14, 2010)

Rolo cookies *om nom nom om nom*


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

Meh, I dunno what I'm gonna do about food today. I'm hungry but I'm not hungry. Football game is on tonight, maybe a pizza...


----------



## dogski (Aug 14, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Meh, I dunno what I'm gonna do about food today. I'm hungry but I'm not hungry. Football game is on tonight, maybe a pizza...


 
I had pizza last night and it was pretty great. Of course, dipping it in ranch makes it even better. B)


----------



## Lobar (Aug 14, 2010)

What is it with you people and ranch?

It should be forcibly renamed "fat sauce" by law. >:[


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What is it with you people and ranch?
> 
> It should be forcibly renamed "fat sauce" by law. >:[


 
Yeah if you abuse it, but if you're gonna have a pizza you might as well do it, pizza isn't exactly a health food.

edit: *eats chicken patty sandwich*

Found those in the freezer, I forgot we had them :3

No I didn't put ranch on them XD.....because sadly all we had was buttermilk ranch ;-;


----------



## Lobar (Aug 14, 2010)

If you're already a "Meat Lovers"-ordering neckbeard, I suppose, but I actually like stuff like onions and mushrooms and peppers on my pizza and don't want those flavors lost to the White Menace.

Though, it's not like there's a maximum unhealthiness level that once you hit you can go hog wild.  Ranch makes pizza worse the exact same way it makes a salad worse.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> the White Menace.


 
XD


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Still gotta wait till sundown.



Why?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 14, 2010)

Roast beef sandwich with mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 14, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Why?


 
Ramadan, I must fast from sunrise until sunset until September 9th.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Ramadan, I must fast from sunrise until sunset until September 9th.



I knew that! I just forgot the name... X3


----------



## Pine (Aug 14, 2010)

just breaded and fried some shrimp. shrimp is so cash


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I have food poisoning x.x


----------



## Lobar (Aug 14, 2010)

ranch poisoning


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicken poisoning...


----------



## Azure (Aug 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> If you're already a "Meat Lovers"-ordering neckbeard, I suppose, but I actually like stuff like onions and mushrooms and peppers on my pizza and don't want those flavors lost to the White Menace.
> 
> Though, it's not like there's a maximum unhealthiness level that once you hit you can go hog wild.  Ranch makes pizza worse the exact same way it makes a salad worse.


 Ugh, Meat Lovers. Who the fuck needs all that shitty circus meat on their pizza anyway? I like supreme or works style pizzas, but simplicity is often the best. Also, POP QUIZ America. When you put Ranch dressing on EVERYTHING, what are you? A fat, tasteless, disgusting nasty faggot. Your balls should be pulled off with a rope tied to a car.

EDIT- I think that if you eat Ranch, you should be forced to pay for your own healthcare, because honestly, why don't you just put an oversalted gun to your face?


----------



## Cam (Aug 14, 2010)

Im at the studio.. But my manager took me out for lobster before i recorded


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 14, 2010)

cock


----------



## Lobar (Aug 14, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Im at the studio.. But my manager took me out for lobster before i recorded


 
what

are you justin bieber or something


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Im at the studio.. But my manager took me out for lobster before i recorded


 Relevant?

I had my first real breakfast since last Monday I think today. Eggs, some sausage, and sausage gravy and biscuits.


----------



## Cam (Aug 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what
> 
> are you justin bieber or something


 
Secretly yes (;


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 15, 2010)

Greek pizza. That is all.


----------



## Cam (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> Relevant?
> 
> I had my first real breakfast since last Monday I think today. Eggs, some sausage, and sausage gravy and biscuits.



what the hell is sausage gravy?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 15, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> what the hell is sausage gravy?


 
Is what it sounds like.  You brown up some ground pork sausage in a pan, make a roux in the rendered fat and add milk.  It's delicious (though pretty unhealthy).


----------



## Cam (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmmmmm

thats something my arteries will hate me for discovering


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Is what it sounds like.  You brown up some ground pork sausage in a pan, make a roux in the rendered fat and add milk.  It's delicious (though pretty unhealthy).


 This. 

It was one of the few good breakfast foods we had when I was in middle school. Now I don't eat breakfast in the morning during the school year because lol, my lunch time is at like 10-11 'o clock in the morning.


----------



## Cam (Aug 15, 2010)

Had a decent breakfast this morning

Nothing says god fucking morning like donuts and breakfast sandwiches from dunkin donuts <3


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

Just made myself two hamburgers with longhorn cheese and egg between toast ^^  *digs in*


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2010)

BLT time


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Tonight I had mixed vegetables, tilapia, and some penne pasta.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> This.
> 
> It was one of the few good breakfast foods we had when I was in middle school. Now I don't eat breakfast in the morning during the school year because lol, my lunch time is at like 10-11 'o clock in the morning.


 
Mine's at 12:30.  All the little fuckers get to eat at 11:00.  It's amazing how slow that 1.5 hour gap goes by and how hungry you get from it.

And since they eat first, they get all the good food.  Fucking snots.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 15, 2010)

Grilled chicken, steamed broccoli, herb sautÃ©ed potatoes, home made baguette. YUM


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Mine's at 12:30.  All the little fuckers get to eat at 11:00.  It's amazing how slow that 1.5 hour gap goes by and how hungry you get from it.
> 
> And since they eat first, they get all the good food.  Fucking snots.


 The only problem with having the early lunch hours is the fact that everyone has them it seems and I still have 2 or 3 hours of school left. I lost so much weight last year.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

Mmm dodo eggs


----------



## Slyck (Aug 16, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I dont eat too much so 2 eggos fills me up ^^


 fuck yes eggo


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

two hot dogs and a bag of fritos at 1:00AM in the morning, and my friend is making us bowls of ramen, hes about to go all gordan ramsay on us.


----------



## Cam (Aug 16, 2010)

I wont be eating again today xD


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 16, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I wont be eating again today xD


 
Same here, at least until sunset. Ha


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Secretly yes (;


 
This just in! Justice Beaver is a furry!


----------



## Sumi (Aug 18, 2010)

Oyster Soup o-o...


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

I've eaten a toast and a souvlaki today.


----------



## Cam (Aug 18, 2010)

Had to have dry cereal... ran out of milk ;_;


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

This thread disgusts me, 75% of these picks are horribly fattening.

Food is good to me, it keeps me alive. Therefore I have no favoritest food. But I could definitly say out of all the categories on the food pyramid the fruit & veggies  is my favorite :3


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

Just ate some Melon. YAAAY *jumps around*


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 18, 2010)

*tummygrumbles* Well I would've eaten the rest of my del taco burritos and tacos but my dad ate them before I could TT-TT
Other than that i keep opening the refrigerator door hoping food will magically appear...


----------



## Cam (Aug 18, 2010)

Klondike bar


â™¥


----------



## Journey (Aug 18, 2010)

free food


----------



## Ratte (Aug 18, 2010)

ceeeeeereaaaaalllll


----------



## Cam (Aug 18, 2010)

Just had some chefs boyardee... shits pretty good when your starving


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Uhh can't decide a single fav but prolly would say...  potatoes... >.>

They just seem to have so many uses...


----------



## Cam (Aug 19, 2010)

Capn crunch <3


But... I have no milk...

fuck life


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

I had a turkey, ham, and cheese sandwich.  It was pretty boss.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 19, 2010)

I ate food once. It was a _learning experience_.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm eating "Monkey bread" which sounds weird but it is amazing and cinnamon-y.


----------



## Tao (Aug 19, 2010)

No more eating all the time for me, just protein shakes and regular meals D:

Right after this green apple slushy...


----------



## Sumi (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm eating "Monkey bread" which sounds weird but it is amazing and cinnamon-y.



Monkey... Bread...?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 19, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Monkey... Bread...?


 
Basically a big loaf of cinnamon pull-aparts with nuts.


----------



## Cam (Aug 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Basically a big loaf of cinnamon pull-aparts with nuts.


 

and they are soooooooooo delicious


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

I enjoyed another meal of McNuggets ;P


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I enjoyed another meal of McNuggets ;P


 
I ate 20 in a sitting once oh god so delicious


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 19, 2010)

im having a salad...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 19, 2010)

Just had 3 homemade been&beef green burritos.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't made anything particular this week. When I get the chance, I'll make lasagna, homemade pizza, beef stroganoff or tacos. Until then, I'm surviving on ramen.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 19, 2010)

Polished off half a super-veggie pizza for lunch. Pineapple, red and green peppers, mushrooms, onions, chicken (which is not a vegetable), olives, garlic, and diced tomatoes. 

Dinner was a chuck steak with a tomato salad of fresh basil, red onions, Italian dressing, and some spices.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 20, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Polished off half a super-veggie pizza for lunch. Pineapple, red and green peppers, mushrooms, onions, chicken (which is not a vegetable), olives, garlic, and diced tomatoes.
> 
> Dinner was a chuck steak with a tomato salad of fresh basil, red onions, Italian dressing, and some spices.


Sounds good!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> I ate 20 in a sitting once oh god so delicious


 
Amen to that, my supervisor took me to an off-campus McDonalds at 3 in the morning  Ordered 50 of those Mofos  It took me 3 days to finish eating them but they're gone finally...


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Frozen Waffles.
....noit'snotcannibalism.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Just had 3 homemade been&beef green burritos.


 
What is a green burrito?



Fiesta_Jack said:


> Polished off half a super-veggie pizza for lunch. Pineapple, red and green peppers, mushrooms, onions, chicken (which is not a vegetable), olives, garlic, and diced tomatoes.
> 
> Dinner was a chuck steak with a tomato salad of fresh basil, red onions, Italian dressing, and some spices.



I loled at the chicken, but your dinner sounded amazing... Wanna invite me over for dinner sometime? I'll bring the wine to pair.


----------



## Koray (Aug 22, 2010)

Tomato salad plus a slice of bread.


----------



## Cam (Aug 22, 2010)

Had some cereal this morning... probably wont et again till way later


----------



## Sumi (Aug 22, 2010)

I Had spagettie and tea o-o


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

:3 I'm roasting marshmallows in my room with a cigarette lighter.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> :3 I'm roasting marshmallows in my room with a cigarette lighter.


 lol
jambalaya


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 23, 2010)

Had some homemade pot roast. 



Pianowolfy said:


> :3 I'm roasting marshmallows in my room with a cigarette lighter.


 
How well does that work?

I have done this on the stove top before.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Had some homemade pot roast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Believe it or not it works really well. I don't have a smoke detector in my room and I have my fan running. I'm using a long steak fork for the marshmallows, and it has a plastic handle so it doesn't burn my hand. It works well for me cause I love my marshmallows to catch on fire. It leaves it with a crispy outside and a gooey inside. Try it if you have the resources :3  Just turn off the smoke alarm if you have one next to your room first.


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Sunchips â™¥


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Believe it or not it works really well. I don't have a smoke detector in my room and I have my fan running. I'm using a long steak fork for the marshmallows, and it has a plastic handle so it doesn't burn my hand. It works well for me cause I love my marshmallows to catch on fire. It leaves it with a crispy outside and a gooey inside. Try it if you have the resources :3  Just turn off the smoke alarm if you have one next to your room first.


 side effects of reading this post
mouth watering


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 24, 2010)

Oatmeal for Breakfast, Fruit and trail mix for lunch, Chicken, beans, potatoes and salad for dinner.

Every.

Day.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Oatmeal for Breakfast, Fruit and trail mix for lunch, Chicken, beans, potatoes and salad for dinner.
> 
> Every.
> 
> Day.


 it appears you like your daily regimen


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a subway ^^


----------



## Cam (Aug 26, 2010)

Burger king :/

I hate fast food, but I was completely starving ;~;


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

FAJITAS.

I loves me my sizzling Mexican food


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not only lacking in the food department, but thinking that I might have to resort to something extreme... Like McDonalds.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 28, 2010)

Last thing I ate was cup-a-noodle.  :V

Getting fucking classy up in here


----------



## Cam (Aug 28, 2010)

Just had a muffin â™¥


----------



## Adelin (Aug 29, 2010)

A vegetable sandwich with a fruit smoothie.


----------



## Cam (Aug 29, 2010)

Chinese food <_<


----------

